
Show HN: Losant Kiln – The easiest way to build APIs for IoT applications - zwigby
https://www.losant.com/iot-platform/kiln-iot-custom-experiences
======
abrongersma
This is really exciting news from the Losant team. I know that you folks have
been hard at work to get this shipped. I'm looking forward to using this with
one of my side projects.

